# Calvin's Preaching on the Prophet Micah: The 1550-51 Sermons in Geneva



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

Michael Parsons, _Calvin's Preaching on the Prophet Micah: The 1550-51 Sermons in Geneva_ (2006)

There is a review here:



> Michael Parsons, Calvin’s preaching on the prophet Micah: The 1550-1551 Sermons in Geneva. Lewiston, New York: The Edwin Mellen Press, 2006. Pp. 335. $ 119.95 cloth (ISBN 0-7734-5804-2).
> 
> Calvin’s sermons have in the last few years increasingly become the subject of study in Calvin research. In his study Michael Parsons focuses his attention on the 28 sermons which Calvin held on the prophet Micah in the years 1550-1551. He confines himself to the soteriological and pastoral aspects of Calvin’s teaching in those sermons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 11, 2007)

The sermons themselves are also available in print:

John Calvin, _*Sermons on the Book of Micah*_, translated and edited by Benjamin Wirt Farley, P&R 2003.


----------

